# Does speeding justify fines beyond the ticket issued?



## Hitherto (Mar 15, 2007)

I apologize if I am asking a stupid question, or posting this in the wrong thread.
I just thought a general thread would accept a topic such as this.
I just recently got caught doing 100 in 65. I know, this is very very unacceptable, and I believe I could have gotten my license taken away, put in jail and have the car towed. Instead I've gotten a $300+ ticket and advice to drive safe.
I'm from CT and am 24 years old. 
I don't really speed. I know it's very "yea right" of me to say, but I've been driving for over 6 years and this is my second speeding ticket. The last one was a little less than 3 year ago for 40 in 35. I didn't fight it; I didn't have time between school and work. I know some people would go in and try to get it thrown out, but it's ok, I guess I should have watched my speed.

In this case, I really messed up. I was late for a movie and two girls waiting for me to watch it with. I was stuck in traffic for over 1/5 hours and as soon as it was over, the stress got to me and I just pressed down the accelerator. Literally 20 seconds later I was being pulled over. I don't even know why I went so fast in the first place. But I do know that this is a lot of money I don't have. Yes, something to think about before I speed. Now that the DMV is unified, the ticket will to on my record with points and huge insurance increases, along with required driver retraining (and the fees that comes with it) and this staying on my record for another 3 years. 

I feel very bad for what happened, and I am very appreciative of the officer who did not take the extreme measures he could have in the case. I come here solely to seek advice from you experienced officers and ask "Is there anything that can be done so that this is handled in the best manner possible"? If I go to court and talk to the judge, admitting fault and expressing my sincere regret for such an obvious violation of traffic law, is there a chance he/she may look somewhat lightly upon my case and not issue the fee or the points? Again, the $300+retraining fees are the least of it. The insurance rates re going to skyrocket and stay up there for years to come, which is a very unfortunate result of violating traffic law and in my opinion goes beyond what the state intends as the penalty for the violation. By not having the citation go on my record I would like to avoid these costs, but I would gladly pay the $300 which the state of MA has more then rightfully assessed my penalty to be for.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I've read many comments and stories by the experienced and well mannered officers or legal representatives on these boards, and was hoping for some advice.

Many thanks,

Hitherto
​


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The fines are reasonable. The insurance surcharges/DMV BS are not.

If you only date one gal, you'll have money enough to go your fine!

</IMG>


----------



## Hitherto (Mar 15, 2007)

I apologize for the typo. I meant to say 1.5 hours of traffic. You know that feeling when your legs are sore from playing with the clutch and gas pedals hunderds of times, and all you want to do is just drive along without seeing brake lights go on every five seconds. I know this probably doesn't change anything in your eyes, and I have to admit, you are right, the responsibility is on my shoulders. I agree with the fine imposed, and know it is just for my violation. Like I've said before, all I am worried are the forthcoming "penalties" in the form of insurance rates increases, which will run into the thousands. I am no trying to "get out" of the ticket. I know what I did was wrong, and it actually worries me that I was foolish enough to go that fast. I know I would have slim chances surviving any sort of accident at that speed. This was a lesson and a strong reminder to keep myself in check.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

your lucky its only 300 should be more
and your right he could have done a lot more and charged you with a few other violations but he didnt.
You where speeding. You admitted that you did. if you cant pay the ticket by all means try to appeal it I know the trooper wouldn't mind it. but dont expect any remorse from the magistrate as you where going way too fast and no reason for it.
Good luck and let this be a lesson to you.
Drive safely


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey that sucks but it could be a lot worse. Pay the fine, live and learn.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You can try to appeal it but you more than likely will not get too far. It is possible that you could get a reduced fine or the magistrate will alow you to pay the ticket in a series of payments rather than the lump sum if you have trouble coming up with money. As far as the surcharges, I would have to say you are out of luck unless you luck out and the Citation is voided in court.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Maybe he should pimp the two girls to pay for the ticket, and keep them working to pay the insurance after all it was there fault you were speeding.... Just my .02


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

Definately appeal it. The worse thing that can happen is that you will still have to pay the fine. The best case scenario is you get it thrown out. Appeal it all the way to a judge, that way the officer has to show up for court. If the officer does not show up, you win. If he does show up, you may win, you may lose, but you have at least tried, and in doing so, earned the officer some much needed court time. Good Luck!!


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

I tell everybody who asks about traffic tickets to $$appeal$$ them to a judge.... If front of the judge you may get lucky and found not responsible.... Good luck and don't tell the judge you were speeding to meet girls say you were going to meet your grandmother for dinner in the nursing home (actually had a kid do that on a judges appeal once and he won)


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Danman, the $300 fine sounds like it was a MassPike offense. It's a seperate CMR instead of 90/17 or 90/18.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

The insurance points suck but thats one of the few glimpses the company gets at how good of a driver you are. Someone that goes off the handle because he missed the first five minutes of previews for Bridge to Tarabithia and drives at a speed that severely reduces his control of the vehicle is MUCH more likely to get into an accident than someone that doesn't. Alot of people come on this site to whine about tickets for 10miles over the speed limit and some officers rip them apart. You were just plain driving like an ass and got caught. Tuck your tail between your legs and be glad you didn't written/hitched up for acting so recklessly and endangering the lives of others. What happens when your late for work? 110? I only hope you get caught next time too.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Somedays you're the bug, somedays you're the windshield. That day, you were the bug. 100+ and you got caught. It's doesn't look good. Perhaps a lesson in collision physics based on a 100 mph impact would get your attention, but that's not how the system works. You get hit in the wallet because that's the only thing people respond to.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

I dont think he will win just pay the fine


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

SinePari said:


> Somedays you're the bug, somedays you're the windshield. That day, you were the bug. 100+ and you got caught. It's doesn't look good. Perhaps a lesson in collision physics based on a 100 mph impact would get your attention, but that's not how the system works. You get hit in the wallet because that's the only thing people respond to.


Sine is right on the money with this one......

I (Like every other cop on this site) have had to respond to calls "Code 3" at 50-70-90+ (On the big roads) and I'll tell you hitting a stationary object at
100 BIG ONES will most certainly ruin your day (Or the remnants of your life)

Consider yourself lucky


----------



## Hitherto (Mar 15, 2007)

NBC515 - I would not lie before a judge. It would perpetuate a system I have no respect for; corruption.
Chree - What do you mean by "earned the officer some much needed court time."? Are you being sarcastic? I wouldn't want the officer to have to go through any more trouble than I've already caused him with my previous behavior.

NPD_Chief - I appreciate your advice. The only reason I am considering the court process is NOT to avoid paying the fine, but to avoid the insurance premium surge afterward. I've calculated it to be a few thousand of dollars over the course of the next 5 years.

I've just discovered the following:
The Interstate Driver's License Compact is an agreement between 45 states to share information regarding certain types of convictions, including drunk driving, DUI/ DWI, and driving under the influence of drugs (DUID) convictions. If the driver's license was issued by the one of the 45 states, the licensing state may revoke the motorist's driving privileges.
Whether a state will take action against a driver's license depends on the state itself. There are five states that are not a party to the agreement, and will not take any action. These states are Wisconsin, Tennessee, Georgia, Massachusetts, and Michigan.
If anyone has experience with this agreement either first hand or through others, please let me know if this is still the case. If there is good evidence of MA not reporting my ticket back to CT, and my insurance rates not being affected by this, I will gladly submit my fine and guilty plea to the appropriate departments, and consider myself lucky, as the night did end quite well, in spite of my careless act, which I hope to never repeat again. 
Honestly, this whole deal is so not worth the hassle, and I can recommend to anyone in my or similar situations to just think with their heads and not their&#8230; well&#8230;.

NPD_Chief,
Is that a real police Corvette on your avatar? It's amazing that you guys get to use those, you can probably catch those bike guys too. With the release of the C6, I've been determined that it's one of the best bang for the buck sports cars ever built.


----------



## Hitherto (Mar 15, 2007)

NBC515 - I would not lie in front of a judge. That is unsound advice.

Chree - Are you being sarcastic? What do you mean by "earned the officer some much needed court time."?
NPD_Chief – I appreciate your advice. The only reason I am considering the court process is NOT to avoid paying the fine, but to avoid the insurance premium surge afterward. I’ve calculated it to be a few thousand of dollars over the course of the next 5 years.
I’ve just discovered the following:
The Interstate Driver’s License Compact is an agreement between 45 states to share information regarding certain types of convictions, including drunk driving, DUI/ DWI, and driving under the influence of drugs (DUID) convictions. If the driver’s license was issued by the one of the 45 states, the licensing state may revoke the motorist’s driving privileges.
Whether a state will take action against a driver’s license depends on the state itself. There are five states that are not a party to the agreement, and will not take any action. These states are Wisconsin, Tennessee, Georgia, Massachusetts, and Michigan.
If anyone has experience with this agreement either first hand or through others, please let me know if this is still the case. If there is good evidence of MA not reporting my ticket back to CT, and my insurance rates not being affected by this, I will gladly submit my fine and guilty plea to the appropriate departments, and consider myself lucky, as the night did end quite well, in spite of my careless act, which I hope to never repeat again. 
Honestly, this whole deal is so not worth the hassle, and I can recommend to anyone in my or similar situations to just think with their heads and not their… well….

NPD_Chief,
Is that a real police Corvette on your avatar? It’s amazing that you guys get to use those, you can probably catch those bike guys too. With the release of the C6, I’ve been determined that it’s one of the best bang for the buck sports cars ever built.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

As the rest said, it could be worse,toughen up and pay the fine. I can not believe that you would risk your entire life for a 2 hour movie. 100 is alot more than the "I'm late" speed.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

yeap


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Hitherto said:


> I apologize for the typo. I meant to say 1.5 hours of traffic. You know that feeling when your legs are sore from playing with the clutch and gas pedals hunderds of times, and all you want to do is just drive along without seeing brake lights go on every five seconds. I know this probably doesn't change anything in your eyes, and I have to admit, you are right, the responsibility is on my shoulders. I agree with the fine imposed, and know it is just for my violation. Like I've said before, all I am worried are the forthcoming "penalties" in the form of insurance rates increases, which will run into the thousands. I am no trying to "get out" of the ticket. I know what I did was wrong, and it actually worries me that I was foolish enough to go that fast. I know I would have slim chances surviving any sort of accident at that speed. This was a lesson and a strong reminder to keep myself in check.


I happen to know a guy in New Hampshire who's willing to pay to watch you have sex.


----------



## Hitherto (Mar 15, 2007)

That wasn't very helpful, 94c, I know you guys poke funa and all, but...

I will pay the fine in a second if someone can help me figure out the situation with transfer of points from MA's system to CT's system. From what I've been able to figure out in my previous post, the points won't transfer. The fine amount is more than just, it's the consequences of the ticket points reflected on my insurance rates that I'm worried about. To me those are unjust and I do not want to be punished by money hungry insurance companies for a mistake that the government has already penalized me for.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

94c said:


> I happen to know a guy in New Hampshire who's willing to pay to watch you have sex.


:L:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

TacOps said:


> As the rest said, it could be worse,toughen up and pay the fine. I can not believe that you would risk your entire life for a 2 hour movie. 100 is alot more than the "I'm late" speed.


* MAYBE... the girls were really really hot *


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Pay the fine...you do the crime, you do the time. Cut all the excuses, whining, physics lessons and psychology : is the speed limit 100? * No.* Did you break the law? *Yes.* Were there extenuating circumstances? Was your wife giving birth, were you on your way to a hospital for life-saving treatment?* No.* Are you a surgeon on his way to a critical operation? *No. *Is your house on fire? *No. *Are your children in danger?* No. *

Get the message ? You were on your way to a movie, and got stuck in a little traffic. Should everyone be given special treatment for this? Then I guess everyone on the morning commute into Boston should be given a free speeding pass for life with the amount of traffic they wait in. If you want surcharge rules to change, lobby your lawmakers. But if you break the law, don't cry to the police who enforce it.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Who put the gun to your head and told you to drive 100 MPH?

If the answer is nobody, than suck it up and deal with the ticket. You got off easy.



Hitherto said:


> I apologize if I am asking a stupid question, or posting this in the wrong thread.
> I just thought a general thread would accept a topic such as this.
> I just recently got caught doing 100 in 65. I know, this is very very unacceptable, and I believe I could have gotten my license taken away, put in jail and have the car towed. Instead I've gotten a $300+ ticket and advice to drive safe.
> I'm from CT and am 24 years old.
> ...


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hitherto said:


> I don't really speed. I know it's very "yea right" of me to say, but I've been driving for over 6 years and this is my second speeding ticket


That just means you haven't been caught. People who go 100 usually have some experience driving at 80-90mph first.

You say that you understand and blah blah but you clearly do not. All you understand is the fact that money and time is being taken away from you. If you had any concept of personal safety and any regards for the motorists whom you share the road with; you wouldn't have even approached those speeds.. *and in traffic?* You didn't even hit triple digits at 3am with 2 other cars on the road. You stated that you were tired of seeing brake lights, etc. F'n ridiculous.

By 24, I would hope you would have gotten over that invincible teen driver phase and figured out that getting there 10 min slower is better than getting there in a body bag. Apparentely not. You want advice? Next time you hit 100, swerve to the right and make sure you go deep into the woods so you dont take anyone else with you. And do CT a favor, turn in your license and buy a pedal bike.


----------



## Hitherto (Mar 15, 2007)

Is anyone reading the actual questions behind my post? So far only one person commented on the issue related to insurance increase through points on the license. I do not have issue with the ticket, or the fine associated with it. I have issue when I will be robbed by insurance companies who will use the ticket as an excuse to make more money off of me through increased rates. Hence my question to all about the appearance of the MA issued points on the license.

I want to state again that I WILL pay the $300 fee, and am NOT denying the ticket. It's more than just. But if I can do this in a way that will prevent my rates from going up, I would like to find out more about it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

You get nailed for the surcharge to pay for all the drivers that do a 100mph AND kill someone causing the insurance companies to charge everyone more. Simple enough. DONT SPEED= no tickets.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes we have read the original post. The answer is: pay the fine.
All that other BS isn't under the control of the police so I don't think anyone gives a rats ass.

To that end if you drive that fast, you are an insurance risk. What they charge you and how many points and all that, part of the price of driving 100 miles an hour.

When you drive 100 miles an hour, you are just road kill waiting to happen, and if by god, you should impact with some other poor sole, the surcharges you have to pay will pale in comparison to the money your insurance company has to pay for your stupidity.

Further, as a driver in MA, your stupidity had better not effect my insurance.
So think of the surcharges as a dumb ass surcharge v. an insurance surcharge.

EOT.


----------



## Hitherto (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok. Enough is enough. Thanks for nothing. 
I didn't ask for your advice on what you think of me as a person. I will state with most certainty that 99.999% of you have sped and continue speeding for reasons other than emergencies and work related (if you are in fact a police official). The degrees are certainly various, some speed 75, 85, other 95, but you damn well do it and you damn well know it. You make the 100 sound bad, but a lot of you go a lot faster, and you don't even know whether I am someone who potentially is more qualified to handle the vehicle at certain speeds, moreso than even you, with your (if any) police training. Telling me I am a bad person for having literally made a single mistake in my driving history does not help me, nor is it constructive. I know what I've done, I know it was wrong, I've addmited to it before any of you put your irrelevant 2 cents in about how bad it was. Especially the person whos statement said that it woudl have been ok if I sped at 2-3 am, and doesn't even know that the highway WAS empty (the stop lights were only in fornt of me durign traffic). How big of a hypocrite are you?
Thanks for nothing.

I will quote a famous association with regard to what really bothers me about speeding:

If this was truly about safety, speed limits would be set by experts in the field, insurance companies would reward the safest drivers, and the cops would teach the population emergency car handling instead of waiting for them to make a mistake. 

I know a lot of you will now try to take that statement apart point by point. That's fine. You will probably even close the thread. Fine too. I came here looking for constructive advice on a topic that affect a very large percentage of drivers, to one degree or another. The funny thing of it all is that if you are one of those "justful" police officers who made the very strict comments, you are still SO very likely to let go, and NOT penalize someone who is on the force as well, and their relatives, etc. Do not try to deny it. This board has numerous posts about how you let your colleagues off the hook. And at the same time, you, hypocritically insult me, and tell me just how bad it is to speed?

Sad.

Sad that you selectively decide who can go and who cannot. Sad that the letter of the law is not the same for everyone. Sad that you really have no idea about insurance companies, if you've made the above statements about punishment. And most of all, it's sad that you use every opportunity to vent every single negative experience you've had with people who've sped on someone who all but denies his fault and regret for his mistake.

I hope tolerance will someday become part of your personality.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Hitherto said:


> Ok. Enough is enough. Thanks for nothing.
> I didn't ask for your advice on what you think of me as a person. I will state with most certainty that 99.999% of you have sped and continue speeding for reasons other than emergencies and work related (if you are in fact a police official). The degrees are certainly various, some speed 75, 85, other 95, but you damn well do it and you damn well know it. You make the 100 sound bad, but a lot of you go a lot faster, and you don't even know whether I am someone who potentially is more qualified to handle the vehicle at certain speeds, moreso than even you, with your (if any) police training. Telling me I am a bad person for having literally made a single mistake in my driving history does not help me, nor is it constructive. I know what I've done, I know it was wrong, I've addmited to it before any of you put your irrelevant 2 cents in about how bad it was. Especially the person whos statement said that it woudl have been ok if I sped at 2-3 am, and doesn't even know that the highway WAS empty (the stop lights were only in fornt of me durign traffic). How big of a hypocrite are you?
> Thanks for nothing.
> 
> ...


What everyone is trying to say is that you screwed up, grow up, and take responsibility for your actions and move on.

This is not the place to come to when you break the law and try to weasel your way out of any repercussions.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Let him kill himself on the road. He wont be missed. Hopefully he will heed the advice and steer right...


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Look it you stupid god damn littlle troll you have a lot of balls to come on a Police website and start bashing Cops that are just tryin to help you with your dumb question not a smart idea. Obviously you have a complete lack of respect for the Police and other peoples lives driving at 100MPH to meet a couple of broads at a movie, what if you killed someone explain that one to there family you little piece of shit and see how far you get. Really being a Cop myself I could give two shits and a fuck about your stupid little problem "PAY THE TICKET PAY YOUR INSURANCE AND STFU"..... Next time if there is one dont speed you Fn pillow biter

When you logged onto this site did you see Insurancecops.com or Masscops.com I see Masscops.com what about you... Why dont call your insurance company and argue this with them and make sure you inclued all your troll quotes and your sick reasoning when you call you retard.... If all esle fails like I said before pimp the two skanks to pay for the ticket an the insurance problem solved. Best of luck stupid.

*DISMISSED*


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

Bye *Hitherto 
*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

MM1799 said:


> Let him kill himself on the road. He wont be missed. Hopefully he will heed the advice and steer right...


The problem with fuqtards like him 1799 is many times they take the innocent along with them. Think of that poor pregnant lady who was killed last year by the 2 assholes drag racing on the Lowell Connector.

Hitherto you should have been arrested. You irresponsible, sanctimonious little fool.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Your last post just firms up what kind of person you are, Hitherto. So what if we speed? When you become a LEO, you can do that too. Have you gone through the EVOC? No.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

If it were me, 100 would have cost you a must appear for reckless driving, $600 fine, 60 days license suspension, and a tow (min. $125)...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Look you asked, you got your answer. As with many of your kind, if the answer isn't what you want to hear, you blame everyone else.

Life is based on averages and probability, if you are so dumb to speed at the speeds you did, then there is a high probability you are going to incur some cost to the insurance company. To that end...you pay.

Same with drunk drivers, same with people who use drugs.

Now the BUG difference between you and a cop on the road includes, but is not limited to:
Emergency signaling equipment
Training
Need

You don't have the equipment, the training or the need to go as fast as you were going. It's that simple.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Whew! Let me say I was a little concerned on this thread. The first page featured soft, almost consoling posts in response to this fool. Page two transitioned into the hardnosed inflammatory banter I've come to know and love. Close call on this one.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey he started out right, decent, normal...then transitioned into the asshole that we've come to know and love in these threads...so both barrels.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

here here sot


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

That's the difference between an adult and child....an adult accepts the consequences of his actions a child doesn't. After you go notify some sobbing parent at 2:00 am that his kid is dead because his dickhead friend at the wheel thought he was a freakin NASCAR driver THEN you can rant at me. Until then, thrust your head firmly in your ass, repeat. Turd.


----------

